# Anyone down for some Babyfur/Diaperfur kinda rp?



## Band1t (Jun 9, 2021)

Really just looking for a long term partner for now. 

Preferably SFW and someone whos semiliterate.

Any gender accepted too!
Ciao!


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Jun 11, 2021)

Did you have anything in particular in mind? I might be interested.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

hmmm... kiba is pretty childish.... he'd fit right in!


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

Well I have a few general ideas, but I'm open to anything really. I'm a switch so I can do whatever.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

I have a plot that is Halloween themed, and I cannot wait for that holiday. The basic guidelines are... For years now, Character 1 and Character 2 have been friends. Every Halloween, Character 1 and Character 2 find costumes for each other to wear, and its usually funny or embarrassing. Character 1 is a CG, or would be if they had a little, and they wanna treat Character 2 like that little of his dreams by dressing them up with some padding and babyish clothes. On the other hand, Character 2 has the biggest crush on Character 1 and is determined to tell them this Halloween.
Characters can be discussed if we do this one.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

Another idea I had was a babysitting sorta thing.
Character 1s CG has a last minute business trip they need to go to, so their CG calls up a local babysitter to watch Character 1 for a week or so. Character 2 is the sitter, who somewhat expects a little kid from the job description on the phone, but finds out Character 1 is not a kid (well sorta).
Again, characters can be discussed if this is chosen.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 12, 2021)

Oh and if y'all have any kinda plot ideas I'm totally open to whatever, so yeah.

I guess just PM me or whatever.
I'm leaving for a bit though, so I'll let the post sit for a while while more people find it and hopefully want in.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 13, 2021)

Bump (I guess)


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

Bumped


----------



## Band1t (Jun 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Band1t (Jul 4, 2021)

Bumped


----------

